# One Bike Only



## jowwy (16 Feb 2018)

If you could only have/own one bike what bike would it be??? add a picture if you want

for me it would now be a fully rigid mtb 27.5 with 2 wheelsets and multiple tyre choices


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)




----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

I simply can't comprehend only owning one bicycle.


----------



## hoopdriver (16 Feb 2018)

A classic lugged steel framed tourer, all set to go. For me a bicycle has always been about going places, near or far; my ticket to see the world, free, clear and beholden to no one.


----------



## davidphilips (16 Feb 2018)

Pity i can not make my mind up on that? Perhaps thats why i own so many bikes?


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2018)

My Genesis Croix De Fer 20.


----------



## Profpointy (16 Feb 2018)

An audax or very light tourer, mudguards, pannier rack, drop bars, triple clanger, brooks saddle, lugged and brazed construction made of one of the nicer steels.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2018)

My Ti Van Nick


----------



## Nibor (16 Feb 2018)

My pinnacle Arkose


----------



## Geoff Crowther (16 Feb 2018)

My 26" wheeled Thorn Sherpa steel tourer


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Feb 2018)

I’d like to say an SSCX but in reality I’d stick with my roadie.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2018)

For love of cycling, my Trek 600 531 sport/tourer does a good job, but for practicality, my Raleigh CityLite Technium 26" tourer may be the best choice.


----------



## Moodyman (16 Feb 2018)

My 2014 Salsa Vaya. Steel. Mechanical disc brakes. With the right tyres it can be a full on tourer, gravel bike, Audax, commuter and MTB.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

jowwy said:


> for me it would now be a fully rigid mtb 27.5 with 2 wheelsets and multiple tyre choices



I like that. In that case, I'll have my Giant Trance X MTB, but with a spare set of Mavic road wheels, and my Felt road frame, and an extra set of drop bars.


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5152928, member: 45"]STONE HIM!!![/QUOTE]
me or him??


----------



## Johnno260 (16 Feb 2018)

I only have one currently, but if I had a choice this would be my pick.


----------



## MichaelW2 (16 Feb 2018)

Probably a disk-brake, lightweight, touring style bike with generous wheel clearance. I'm not fussy about frame materials.


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)

I'd like to think it'd be my Genesis Eq...although in reality I'd probably get a disc braked version in Ti (or similar) with SRAM Rival/Force and TRP Spyres...and maybe some burnt copper accents as I'd miss the colour too much otherwise


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)

jowwy said:


> me or him??


all of them




Actually Eric Idle on the right looks a bit like @jowwy


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> all of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his beard is ginger............


----------



## AndyRM (16 Feb 2018)

I've only got one (built up) just now, so it would be my Genesis Flyer.






When I eventually get around to it, I suspect my Bianchi 4P 928 Carbon Mono-Q might become my weapon of choice.


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)

jowwy said:


> his beard is ginger............


Err so is yours if that pic in the avatar is you?


----------



## jayonabike (16 Feb 2018)

Damn. Tough call. Out of my fleet I dunno. Something for all round use, so for work as well as weekend rides? Then probably the Mercian.


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Err so is yours if that pic in the avatar is you?


it is me two years ago..........my beard is now more of dark brown with grey flecks. as i'm getting older


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2018)

To have only one wife, yes, but only one bike? I don't think it is possible if you are a serious cyclist.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2018)

I only have one bike. I only have space for one bike. Its the one bike I want.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> To have only one wife, yes, but only one bike? I don't think it is possible if you are a serious cyclist.



You are @blazed AICMFP.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Feb 2018)

I don't understand the question?


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> You are @blazed AICMFP.


In proper English please?


----------



## bpsmith (16 Feb 2018)

Mine would be a road bike, no question.

Probably a Colnago C60. Still hoping to catch a frameset at a cheaper price now that the C64 is around, but doubting that will ever happen tbh!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2018)

jowwy said:


> If you could only have/own one bike what bike would it be??? add a picture if you want
> 
> for me it would now be a fully rigid mtb 27.5 with 2 wheelsets and multiple tyre choices



ARE YOU SERIOUS ..................................................................................


----------



## Brandane (16 Feb 2018)

Would have to be this, my Ridgeback Panorama in blue. 
A bike which I sadly don't use enough...


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> You are @blazed AICMFP.


Noooooooo...do NOT mention that name


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS ..................................................................................


Yup.......but its just a curious question about what someone choose and wht


----------



## Brandane (16 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> In proper English please?


Il dit - "Tu es @flambé, et je réclame mes cinq euros".


----------



## mark st1 (16 Feb 2018)

This.





I’ve had some nice bikes but this one puts a silly little smile on my face whenever I’m on it.


----------



## fatjel (16 Feb 2018)

Boardman Team Carbon would do if I could only have one. 

If I needed panniers I could take the Kaffenback


----------



## raleighnut (16 Feb 2018)

Only one bike   end this heresy now.


----------



## Alan O (16 Feb 2018)

A steel tourer. Don't know what I'd get if buying a new one, but I'm perfectly happy with the Raleigh Royal I built up from the frame.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Feb 2018)

My most practical bike is my Mercian. Rack, dynamo hub, gears.
The one I ride the most is my M Stine fixed wheel. It camn take a bar bag.
If I was down to one, I'd have to go for the Mercian.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Feb 2018)

For the type of cycling I do now, Reynolds 953 frame, horizontal geometry to fit a full size frame pump, audax clearances for full guards, Hydraulic disc brakes and a small rack at the rear. 

I'm not a steel freak, but the custom paint job I have in mind (Cherry red, white panels on seat and down tubes, 3/4 polished forks and stays) would look so much better on a traditional design. If you love looking at it, you'll want to ride it more.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2018)

jowwy said:


> Yup.......but its just a curious question about what someone choose and wht



ok well if buying new it would be Marin Gestalt 2

https://www.marinbikes.com/gb/bikes/gestalt-2

or if i could only keep one of my current fleet then Dunelt returns i think would get the vote


----------



## flake99please (16 Feb 2018)

OP reported. Hopefully the moderation team will do the sensible thing and banish this thread into the abyss.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Feb 2018)

I'd really struggle with this. A good quality tourer like my Galaxy will do everything I want and is a joy to ride but I have more of an emotional attachment to my technically inferior Raleigh so couldn't get rid of that.

If starting from scratch and I could only have one bike it would probably be a titanium tourer with disc brakes.


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2018)

Brandane said:


> Il dit - "Tu es @flambé, et je réclame mes cinq euros".


Ah bon!


----------



## Justinslow (16 Feb 2018)

Probably one with a nice big powerful engine and an all time classic.







Sorry wrong forum, but it’d be my choice


----------



## FishFright (16 Feb 2018)

My only bike wouldn't be a bike , it would be my ICE VTX trike , more smiles per mile than any of my 7 bikes and the Trice


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

Justinslow said:


> Probably one with a nice big powerful engine and an all time classic.
> 
> View attachment 396139
> 
> ...



2 decades and and still monstrous.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> 2 decades and and still monstrous.


Yep, mad isn’t it, 20 years ago. It and the Blade before it changed everything.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (16 Feb 2018)

Geoff Crowther said:


> My 26" wheeled Thorn Sherpa steel tourer


Snap my Sherpa ticks all the right boxes for me, it's the only bike I have at the moment


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Feb 2018)

It'd be something like a Surly Ogre, with loads of braze-on and tyre clearance. I'd run it 27.5+ for off-road, and 29 with slicks/touring/ice tyres for the otherstuff.

The other option is to have some framework done on my Raleigh 20, so it takes discs and run different wheelsets. Less good for off-roading - although it has clearance for 20 x 2.15 in the back and more in the front - but with the fold you don't have to worry about it getting nicked so much.


----------



## User33236 (16 Feb 2018)

Only one bike!! I’ve never heard a more absurd suggestion!!


----------



## Thomson (16 Feb 2018)

As a new cyclist with one hybrid bike. That just goes to work and back sits in the workshop all day. Lent up against things. Cleaned once a week. I am already planning to buy another one that is just for summers day cycles. A road bike that's lighter. Always kept clean. Not wearing my work stuff. No time or route to follow etc. 
Means the hybrid can do its job.
And the road bike can do its job.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Feb 2018)

This:




My Giant Contend SL1 Disc. Still blown away by how it rides, it just feels 'quality' and like it wants to go all day.
It's got hydraulic disks, 105, currently fitted with 25's but will take 28s (or apparently, some 32s), tubeless ready wheels if I decide to go down that route.

I reckon I could live with that if I was only allowed one bike. Which is obviously ridiculous as who can cope with just one bike?


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2018)

Lots of people struggling with the concept of only one bike here.........it only a hypothetical question. No one is going to take all your other bikes away. Especially not mine lol


----------



## burntoutbanger (16 Feb 2018)

Thomson said:


> As a new cyclist with one hybrid bike. That just goes to work and back sits in the workshop all day. Lent up against things. Cleaned once a week. I am already planning to buy another one that is just for summers day cycles. A road bike that's lighter. Always kept clean. Not wearing my work stuff. No time or route to follow etc.
> Means the hybrid can do its job.
> And the road bike can do its job.



That's how it starts....


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Feb 2018)

My Surly Disc Trucker and a selection of tyres.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2018)

My custom Rourke.... or maybe the Brommie.
Thinking about it, it’s a bloody stupid question.


----------



## Maenchi (16 Feb 2018)

There is no 'if'.....and it is a 27.5, hardtail with front suspension and two sets of wheels, and is kept immaculately clean...  ( maybe not as serious as you folks with stable of bikes, but serious enough for people to say, 'that's a serious bike' although that has been said about previous bikes I've owned)............and when I had n+1 I never had the time to keep them all up to standard......one is enough, one for all and all for one............


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Feb 2018)

Hmmmmm...... to cover the most bases it would be our Thorn Raven twin tandem. Not the fastest bike ever, but we could get a long way in comfort!


----------



## gaijintendo (16 Feb 2018)

I have the same bike twice... so maybe just the one of those...

...but I wouldn't mind a smidge more clearance and some low-rider capable forks. I would take a Shand Stoater if you were offering.


----------



## StuAff (16 Feb 2018)

I'm really surprised the mods haven't shut this down yet. You are a bad, bad person for suggesting this idea and you need help.....



That said, the Litespeed. Fast. Comfy. Discs. Mudguards. Excellent load-lugger. Works very well off-road for people who aren't wusses like me.
I'd really want another one as well though.....


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Feb 2018)

For me, I regard a versatile bike as one that combines comfortable frame geometry with allowing a good choice of tyre fitments without fork fouling problems. Therefore if I had only one it would be my 1991? vintage Reynolds 501 Raleigh rigid MTB, fitted with full mudguards and rear rack and with at least two sets of quality 26" alloy wheels - allowing me to swap to either knobblys for woods rides or more easy-rolling road-biased p*ncture-resistant tyres for general tarmac duties.
If I lived in a bedsit and only had room for one bike I would have to do this, but it's easier to just own multiple bikes than keep swapping bits for different types of ride.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Feb 2018)

From the ones I have my cheapo pinnacle Lithium with 2 spare wheelsets, one setfor the ice tyres, one set for commuting with marathons, one for touring and canal paths with bouncier tyres, mudguards and rack included of course.
If I could build one, an old fashioned steel frame with 26' wheels and all the touring trimmings.
I should say I'd keep my Genesis Tour the Fer, but no, the Pinnacle is my favorite


----------



## Jenkins (17 Feb 2018)

By a process of elimination...
The flat bar Giant, 13 & Cube plus the Voodoo MTB are out - fine for commuting, shopping, a bit of off road & slow rides, but not so good on the longer runs.
The Planet X Pro Carbon & Van Nicholas Ventusus are out - fine for commuting, shopping (just), slow & longer faster runs, but of no use off road.
That just leaves the Spa Elan as the complete do it all bike in my stable - especially if allowed a second set of wheels fitted with different gearing & tyres. If not, I'd just find a decent compromise or learn quick set up changes.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Feb 2018)

Pat "5mph said:


> If I could build one, an old fashioned steel frame with 26' wheels and all the touring trimmings.



That's exactly what my old Raleigh MTB gets me; lugged steel frame with 71/73 degree geometry, mounts for mudguards and rack, 26" wheels, 21 gears.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Feb 2018)

I'd have my Vivente World Randonneur tourer, which I've done a great deal of commuting and other rides on the last 9+ years. Then on other occasions when the mood takes me, I'd have "only" my Specialized road bike for recreational rides.


----------



## Jimidh (17 Feb 2018)

Would not want to be in a position to chose but as a roadie who likes a bit of off road it would have to be myTrek CX as I could still indulge in both.


----------



## wonderdog (17 Feb 2018)

It would have to be a lugged steel road bike ... custom built frame from maybe Daryl Llewellyn in Australia, Feather Cycles from Yorkshire or Ellis in the US ... maybe even a Columbine. Preferably in a style where 70s era cycle parts didn't look out of place because that's the sort of stuff I hoard. I can't afford Campag ... not that I'm seduced by the name ... but I'm well on the way with a mint Stronglight 49D crankset and headset of a similar era, Elesa concave rims laced to Normandy Luxe hubs, Mafac bars and brakes ... ooohhhh, stop me before my sight fails.


----------



## stalagmike (17 Feb 2018)

I don't know but it would definitely be red.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Feb 2018)

I've only recently gone from owning one to two bikes. Prior to that I spent several years riding just the one

I wouldn't mind a MTB for a bit of off roading but I've never got this idea of having loads of different ones

So, choose one bike? Either of my two carbon road bikes. Probably the new one cos it's shinier


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Feb 2018)

Jenkins said:


> By a process of elimination...
> The flat bar Giant, 13 & Cube plus the Voodoo MTB are out - fine for commuting, shopping, a bit of off road & slow rides, but not so good on the longer runs.
> The Planet X Pro Carbon & Van Nicholas Ventusus are out - fine for commuting, shopping (just), slow & longer faster runs, but of no use off road.
> That just leaves the Spa Elan as the complete do it all bike in my stable - especially if allowed a second set of wheels fitted with different gearing & tyres. If not, I'd just find a decent compromise or learn quick set up changes.



Partial agreement on the Elan which is my Audax/light tourer, but without changing the carbon forks I could never imagine having all 4 panniers. I’m also too precious to take it off road (properly). I run my Elan on a triple due to the lumpy topography here in the South West and an old rugby injury. I’m on a set of Schwalbe Durano 32s and it goes just about anywhere in an all seasons, stylishly and in a comfortable fashion.


----------



## Aravis (17 Feb 2018)

I've never raced, nor have I cycle-camped or ventured off-road to any extent. There have been many long-distance day rides, some hostel/hotel based touring, quite a bit of commuting over 2 - 25 miles. A mid-range light tourer has always been the only bike I've ever needed.

That said, if all my cycling equipment disappeared in a puff of smoke, I would think seriously about putting together a 26" MTB-derived tourer, as described by @SkipdiverJohn.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Feb 2018)

Aravis said:


> That said, if all my cycling equipment disappeared in a puff of smoke, I would think seriously about putting together a 26" MTB-derived tourer, as described by @SkipdiverJohn.



My favourite bike is actually my 501-framed Pioneer hybrid, but ultimately the 700c wheels are not as strong as 26" MTB ones, and can't be expected to stay true if treated harshly. I would say there are 5 basic grades of riding surface; race track, good tarmac, rough tarmac, light unsurfaced, heavy off road. Most bikes are really optimised for one type of surface/usage, but will perform reasonably well one grade either side of it's optimum. Therefore at each extreme, an outright racer is OK on good tarmac, but not on anything worse. A serious quality full-sus MTB is wasted on tarmac, as the suspension just adds weight and absorbs energy. Any robust rigid bike on suitable tyres, be it a long-wheelbase tourer, flat-bar hybrid, old-fashioned 3-speed, or a rigid MTB, will all deal with the typical UK road surfaces that range from good through to poor tarmac, and slightly bumpy and stony unsurfaced tracks. Bike choice comes down to fine tuning for local road conditions and the gearing range needed for gradients for a given rider and load carried. I don't need to get a heavy touring load up a steep hill without getting off and walking, but I do need something that can cope with punishing bumpy, pothole-infested surfaces. For me it's about stable frame geometry, a long wheelbase, strong frames and wheels, plus low thief appeal.


----------



## Bollo (17 Feb 2018)

StuAff said:


> I'm really surprised the mods haven't shut this down yet. You are a bad, bad person for suggesting this idea and you need help.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t quite follow what you mean by ‘mudguards’, ‘load lugger’ or for that matter ‘comfy’, but your litespeed is a very handsome bike.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Feb 2018)

Tough call !









I guess the TCR for practical reasons but the Trinity is just fantastic to ride .


----------



## StuAff (17 Feb 2018)

Bollo said:


> I don’t quite follow what you mean by ‘mudguards’, ‘load lugger’ or for that matter ‘comfy’, but your litespeed is a very handsome bike.


Comfy= a go faster, or less slow thing. Really


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Feb 2018)

My Planet X London Road. Had it 2 1/2 years and started prefering riding it over my shiny well specced carbon steed.(carbon steed now sold)


----------



## T4tomo (17 Feb 2018)

Nibor said:


> My pinnacle Arkose


I wouldn’t want to be without my Bianchi Infinito CV, but if it was down to one bike only then yes my pinnacle arkose with 2 sets of wheels would be the choice. Covers on road, off road and all seasons.


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Feb 2018)

Tough one! 

Of my current bikes, I'd keep my Raleigh Royal tourer. It's a bomb-proof commuting bike, can take a heavy load for camping trips, and if I fitted some different tyres it could handle most bridleways too.


----------



## iandg (17 Feb 2018)

My cross-check, it's the only bike in my current stable that I could do everything I do on. Bit heavy for the 'one bike' tho'


----------



## Sharky (18 Feb 2018)

If I could only have one bike, it would be my N+1 bike


----------



## Alan O (18 Feb 2018)

Sharky said:


> If I could only have one bike, it would be my N+1 bike


Hehe, the best answer yet


----------



## Saluki (18 Feb 2018)

If I could only have one, it would be my 1982 MB Cycles (Dronfield) steel roadie.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Feb 2018)

"_Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul, ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul

Kudos if you know what is is without google  _


----------



## StuAff (18 Feb 2018)

cyberknight said:


> "_Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul, ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul
> 
> Kudos if you know what is is without google  _


----------



## chriswoody (18 Feb 2018)

Well I haven't finished building it yet, but it's probably got to be this one:


----------



## mustang1 (18 Feb 2018)

some kinda cheapish road bike spesh allez (tiagra) or caad12 105 so it can be used for commuting, weekends, local errands, occasional gravel ride. Quite light and quite fast is how i like it.


----------



## mustang1 (18 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> To have only one wife, yes, but only one bike? I don't think it is possible if you are a serious cyclist.


Eh? I guess you are not a serious husband


----------



## gaijintendo (18 Feb 2018)

cyberknight said:


> "_Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul, ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul
> 
> Kudos if you know what is is without google  _


Transient Ischemic Attack?


----------



## simongt (18 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> I simply can't comprehend only owning one bicycle


Agree, it just isn't normal - ! Only ONE bike, naah - !


----------



## Old jon (18 Feb 2018)

cyberknight said:


> "_Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul, ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul
> 
> Kudos if you know what is is without google  _



Tolkien, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Feb 2018)

cyberknight said:


> "_Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul, ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul
> 
> Kudos if you know what is is without google  _



Agree completely. Bike, ring, very apt.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Feb 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Transient Ischemic Attack?


Mrs CK suffers from them , narrowed blood vessels in her head due to chemo


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Feb 2018)

At the moment it would be a static or exercise bike,as i call it. I haven't been out riding since early November,so my exercise bike has been my only connection with cycling.


----------



## gaijintendo (19 Feb 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Mrs CK suffers from them , narrowed blood vessels in her head due to chemo


I do a fair amount of research in the field. Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## stalagmike (19 Feb 2018)

cyberknight said:


> "_Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul, ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul
> 
> Kudos if you know what is is without google  _



Klingon?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Feb 2018)

stalagmike said:


> Klingon?


No, that would be:

“Hoch SeHmeH wa' Qeb 'ej bIH maghmeH wa' Qeb,
Hoch qemmeH 'ej ramDaq bIH baghmeH wa' Qeb,
morDor puHDaq, QIbmeyDaq 'oH chenmoHlu'.”


----------



## cyberknight (19 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> No, that would be:
> 
> “Hoch SeHmeH wa' Qeb 'ej bIH maghmeH wa' Qeb,
> Hoch qemmeH 'ej ramDaq bIH baghmeH wa' Qeb,
> morDor puHDaq, QIbmeyDaq 'oH chenmoHlu'.”


Minbari

حلقة واحدة حكم عليهم جميعا, بدائرة واحدة للعثور عليهم وتقديمهم دائرة واحدة للجميع فى الظلام تلزمها.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Feb 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Minbari
> 
> حلقة واحدة حكم عليهم جميعا, بدائرة واحدة للعثور عليهم وتقديمهم دائرة واحدة للجميع فى الظلام تلزمها.



Na’vi

*'Awa ko'onìl eyk frapot, 'awa ko'onìl run fot,
'Awa ko'onìl zamunge frapot, sì tìvawmì 'awstengyem fot,
Atxkxemì alu Mortor a tok ayukìl.*


----------



## Maenchi (19 Feb 2018)

stalagmike said:


> Klingon?


Sauron~ese..


----------



## wonderdog (20 Feb 2018)

chriswoody said:


> Well I haven't finished building it yet, but it's probably got to be this one:
> 
> View attachment 396514


I like the padded wrapping ... it's something the Michelin man might ride. Now you're not going to tell me that this is not the intended finish??? Je suis desole.


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2018)

Until a year or so ago, I would have said a folding bike, probably a Brompton, just for the sheer versatility, but now public hire bikes are more widespread, I'd say my upgraded Dutchie Dapper 3 (edit: or something very similar) would be the one bike, now that peak time train transport isn't a must-have. Comfortable, a very sturdy load-carrier, but can be cranked up to a fair lick if loaded lightly.


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2018)

StuAff said:


> Comfy= a go faster, or less slow thing. Really


Indeed. It doesn't often matter whether you do an extra 1mph, but it more often matters whether you can get on the bike the next day.


----------



## gaijintendo (22 Feb 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I have the same bike twice... so maybe just the one of those...
> 
> ...but I wouldn't mind a smidge more clearance and some low-rider capable forks. I would take a Shand Stoater if you were offering.


I have been thinking this over. I described more of a dream bike. My one bike would be:

Less than £300
Good fit for me
8(+) speed cassette with a decent spread of gears
Comfy saddle

After this I have a long list of ignorable "would-likes": steel, disc brakes, >=32c clearance.

My most beloved bike was a 2003 Norco Citadel: bit of a tank, comfy as can be. I cycled along just in love with the thing.

The way I see things at the moment is - a Triban 500 is more bike than 80%+ of people need. I probably fall into that group. I am not racing, and I don't want to be too worried about things being stolen or needing replaced.

If I have to have ONE bike - then the other thing is - if I do grind it into a paste... I get to pick another ONE bike!


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Feb 2018)

Something like this;








Kinesis Tripster ATR with Lauf forks.

Would be run with Sram Etap Eagle(if/when it comes out),Hope calipers and discs,Hope CX crankset(again if/when it's out),Genetic stem and Drove bars,Hope carbon seatpost with either a Fabric or Brooks carbon Cambium saddle.

Plus two sets of wheels;

Current Halo Vapour 29er superdrive wheels with Schwalbe G-One speed for road/light gravel use.

Halo Vapour 650b rims on Hope hubs with something like Schwalbe Dirty Dan's on.


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Feb 2018)

@Elybazza61 : Those forks look horrid (IMHO). Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. (Goes off to google what they're all about).


----------



## mgs315 (24 Feb 2018)

Canyon Aeroad with mud guards gaffer taped on..


----------



## Newman8 (25 Feb 2018)

Can't imagine having enough spare cash or space for more than one bike?!?

This ticks most boxes for me: It's done everything from sportives to commuting. It's pretty light and quick, but it's also comfy on a long day out and feels pretty strong over pot holes and cattle grids...

Stick on a seatpost pack and handlebar bag and you've got a light tourer, but put some clip-on aero bars on and you've got a TT bike... 28mm tyres and you can cover most terrain - I do the odd farm track or gravel path on a 23mm front / 25mm rear. The gear range is wide enough to cover the 20+% hills you can't avoid around here. And it's made of old stuff and new stuff - it sort of evolves slowly over time...


----------



## Proto (25 Feb 2018)

CAAD12, with discs. Fast, light, versatile. Until I go touring, it’s all I really need.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Jul 2020)

Thanks for an interesting thread with some lovely bikes & a lot of good ideas & thoughts. For the people who don't have space, can't afford expensive, or use a bicycle for their primary transport, then the idea of one bike & what it means, or can do, is different to N + 1 dreams.

I've ridden a late 1990s Taiwanese step-through (designed for 700c): the main tubes were butted cro-mo, the rest high tensile. Though this was lowly in the manufacturer's catalogue, it had the most planted handling - something about the geometry is absolutely spot on. The clearances were almost as MTB generous - with nicely shaped and indented chainstays. It had braze ons for mudguards & both front & rear racks.

This frame made a beginner rider (1st ever bicycle) confident and love both cycling & this particular bike: to the extent of commuting through a major city with cut throat traffic & extended touring - including forest trails.

You can't buy that profound, positive influence or such a strong attachment. With that in mind, I'll happily take the same versatile, well designed frame with the magical geometry. 7/8 speed Acera derailleurs & one of Spa's Stronglight variant triple chainsets, running on Mavic A319s. For some reason, the V brakes fitted had phenomenal power too.

As Steve Worland summarised in a Surly Straggler review: _'Wonderfully versatile all-rounder that can hit the trails, the streets or the long-haul open road; it might be the only bike you need, except for all the others.'_


----------



## DCBassman (8 Jul 2020)

Newman8 said:


> The gear range is wide enough to cover the 20+% hills you can't avoid around here.


And if you live where the pic is, you literally cannot go in ANY direction without a stiff climb somewhere...
Mixing oldish and newish - just what I do, works for me.
Nice bike!


----------



## GravityFighter (8 Jul 2020)

Ti, endurance geo, room for 32mm tyres and guards with hydraulic discs and electronic shifting. Yes please.


----------



## Gunk (8 Jul 2020)

I can’t imagine just having one bike, but if I had to just manage with one then I would keep my Brompton. It can do a bit of everything, not necessarily brilliantly, but it is super versatile and puts a smile on your face!


----------



## Algarvecycling (9 Jul 2020)

One bike only?  I've bought 4 bikes in the last year alone! 

2019 KTM Kapoho e-MTB 
2019 KTM Scarp Sonic MTB 
2019 Wilier Zero.6 Sram Red eTap 
2020 Trek Madone SLR 6 

I prefer road cycling but from those...I'd pick my 29er Scarp Sonic. It's the most versatile - lots of very rocky, technical areas, single track and trails here in what is MTB-Heaven.


----------



## simongt (9 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> it is super versatile and puts a smile on your face!


As the GLW and I are also Brommy owners among other bikes we have, we both heartily agree on this one - !


----------

